# Es geht nichts mehr, Power LED blinkt



## Prookie (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

gestern wollte ich meinen Rechner starten, da ging er allerdings nur kurz an. Lüfter/Festplatten starteten, aber nach 1-2 Sekunden ging er einfach wieder aus. Habe dann das Netzteilkabel ein paar Minuten abgenommen, und danach gings wieder ganz normal, war dann den restlichen Tag noch an ohne weitere Probleme.

Heute verhielt es sich ähnlich, nur dass die Trennung vom Netz keinen Effekt hatte und inzwischen garnichts mehr geht, d.h. man kann den Power Button drücken oder was auch immer, es passiert einfach nichts.

Habe dann gesehen, dass die Power LED auf dem Mainboard dauerhaft blinkt. Da sich die Frequenz des Blinkens im Laufe meiner Tests verändert hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass das kein Signal des Mainboards ist, sondern eher ein Fehler in der Stromversorgung oder so.

Minimalkonfiguration außerhalb des Gehäuses nur mit Mainboard, Netzteil, CPU verhält sich identisch. Keine Lebenszeichen außer die blinkende LED, sobald das Netzteil eingeschaltet wird.

Specs:
Asus M4A87TD/USB3
be quiet! Straight Power E5 450W
Phenom X6 1055T

Was würdet ihr sagen, deutet die Sache eher auf einen Mainboard- oder Netzteildefekt hin? Oder ist es gar die CPU?

Ich danke schoneinmal für eure Ideen!


----------



## Prookie (1. November 2011)

push


----------



## Prookie (1. November 2011)

Nachtrag: Wenn ich das Netzteil ohne Mainboard laufen lasse (ATX Stecker Pin 14/15) drehen sich die angeschlossenen Lüfter!


----------



## Muetze (2. November 2011)

Als erstes Netzteil NIEMALS ich wiederhole NIEMALS ohne Verbraucher testen..... (für alle anderen die das machen wollen)

Zweitens legt dein Mainboard mit flackernder LED nahe das du ein Problem mit dem Netzteil hast, evtl vom Netz trennen einschaltknopf 10 Sekunden lang gedrückt halten, strom geben und Rechner hochfahren, wenns gehts haste ein paar defekte Kondis, alternativ kannst du mit anderen Netzteil und minimal Konfig nochmal testen.


----------



## ThePlayer (2. November 2011)

Habe was gefunden, das es ein Bios Bug sein kann, refresh mal dein Bios.


----------



## Prookie (8. November 2011)

Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde.
Die defekte Komponente war das Netzteil. Mit einem anderen war die Power LED auch wieder ganz normal.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

